# Rogue Afghan shot dead



## QC (Jun 20, 2011)

THE cowardly Afghan soldier who murdered army cook Lance Corporal Andrew Jones has been shot and killed by coalition forces.

Shafidullah Guhlamon was cornered by coalition troops near his home village in the Khost Province of eastern Afghanistan near the Pakistan border and told to surrender.

He refused and drew a weapon and was killed by the joint American-Afghan International Security Assistance Force (ISAF) patrol.

Defence Minister Stephen Smith confirmed Shafidulla's death today, saying he was killed by a coalition special forces operation with "limited Australian involvement".

Mr Smith said Shafidullah had "placed himself in a position where he was a direct threat to coalition forces and was shot dead as a result".

He said it would have been preferable if the murderer had been captured so he could have been interrogated, and that the investigation into the causes and reasons behind the death of Lance Cpl Jones would continue.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/mo...-jones-shot-dead/story-fn7x8me2-1226078579698


----------



## SpitfireV (Jun 20, 2011)

My heart is broken.


----------



## Chopstick (Jun 20, 2011)

Good deal.
RIP Lance Corporal Jones.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jun 20, 2011)

Good deal.


----------



## DA SWO (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad he's gone.
Don't think an interrogation would have produced much in the way of results.
RIP Lance Corporal Jones.


----------



## AWP (Jun 20, 2011)

I'll take "Things That Make me Happy" for $200, Alex.


----------



## Viper1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Well done.


----------



## Centermass (Jun 20, 2011)

Like I said, "He picked the wrong bunch to fuck with."

He needed to go. Even his closest friends were getting pissed off trying to properly pronounce his name........


----------



## pardus (Jun 20, 2011)

Why do we feel the need to say, "we had no choice, we were forced to kill him?"

How about, "we got the cunt!"

Glad he's dead.

Continued condolences to the Digger's mates and family.


----------



## x SF med (Jun 21, 2011)

I hope they picked painful yet not fatal areas for the first shots so everyone could practice their CQB marksmanship.


----------

